# Have you "liked" my band on Facebook yet? Album coming out in November!



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm the guitarist in a band called Old Stereo. We're a pop/funk/soul band and we're releasing our first album in November. Check us out and like us on Facebook.


Cheers.
Shaun

https://www.facebook.com/oldstereoband


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh and check out our official website too!

http://www.oldstereo.ca/


----------



## SaviArt (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! I also liked this guitar site on facebook that I found: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Guitarguideeasy/152352421553452


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

A "Like" on Facebook + $5 gets you a coffee at Starbucks!


----------

